# Wide load



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant help it! had to post this. 

Here is Sweet Pea not due till May 7th that would put her on day 92 (yesterday) when these photos were taken. The camera didnt put any extra pounds on her, that is how she looks. I think her multiple pregnancies of quads finally is catching up with her figure! 

This is her 6th freshening. She is 7 years old


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh I remember Sweet Pea. Lookin good!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She is so pretty, always loved sweet Pea now I have a granddaughter from her, and cant wait till she freshens.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, Bee is wider than her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she is working on my first set of quints!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She is such a beautiful girl! Poor thing does look to have a small herd in there lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Quints? Oh boy :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she has freshened 5 times for me and ive NEVER seen her this big before! Not even with her quads. I think Im the most nervous about her kidding and I still have my baby darling Brennan who is a FF to kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ThreeHavens said:


> Quints? Oh boy :laugh:


I hope they arent all boys!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> she has freshened 5 times for me and ive NEVER seen her this big before! Not even with her quads. I think Im the most nervous about her kidding and I still have my baby darling Brennan who is a FF to kid.


I'm pulling my hair out with Gypsy too ... these girls love to make us nervous and worried all over them, don't they?

I hope you get some girls from this kidding!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you two! 

I would be happy with one girl just for me  but I do have people wanting does so a few more wouldnt hurt. I told April to be ready if we need to bottle feed. Can you see me sneaking a weak newborn kid into my apartment LOL


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow that is exciting and nerve racking at same time lol I have a girl like that she is huge and not do till may she grunts and groans every move she makes so I rub her a lot she loves that so now she grunts and groans all the time I think so I rub her lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so my girl is due this coming week (well anytime now) 

Im afraid she may need a support for that belly soon!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Good grief! She's humongous. I hope she has a lot of does for you  :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! She is huge! Thinking pink! And safe kidding!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goodness!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh that poor baby....I bet she sure has one heck of a pregnant girl waddle!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She actually is carrying it well.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! I am guessing trips. 

Hoping for pink for you! :kidred:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we maybe making progress -- headed over in a few min to check on her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Keep us posted


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Talking to herself and udder has filled some. Her ligaments are almost gone.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Trips, heck I'm thinking maybe quads- lots of pink vibes going your way!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, she is pretty - and big! Come on Sweet Pea, give Stacey some girls!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. She has all the signs. Just waiting on her to progress


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:dance:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll guess quads :kidblue::kidred::kidred::kidred:. If not quints!!! Good luck with kidding, Sweet Pea :clap:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm guessing trips 2 boys 1 girl or quads 3 boys 1 girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> I'm guessing trips 2 boys 1 girl or quads 3 boys 1 girl.


Don't think blue!! LOL! We've seen enough bucks this year!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL JOY. I think blue because this year has been blue. Go with the flow gender guessing, you see? LOL


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Any news?

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

She is big,goodluck with her


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

My oh my she is HUGE!!! I think at least 4.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im surprised Three Havens hasnt jumped in here to spill the news or at least gloat on knowing what she had. 

Today she decided to be nice to everyone (april, danielle, julie and myself) and wait till we were all there and she spit out :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

Yup! Triplet DOES!! 

Sweet Pea you have earned yourself an early retirement if you so desire! 

AND she gave me a colored doe! A broken chamoisee  everything I asked for.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!! Awesome that she gave you an all doe litter too


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that's WONDERFUL!!! :stars: :leap: so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Cayennepepper (Feb 1, 2013)

congrats can't wait to see pictures


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Yay! Okay, picture time!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Lucky you. Congrats! I am J. E. A. L. O. U. S. I didn't get girl any girls this year!


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, pictures!! I can't believe she gave you so many girls! :dance:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Triplet does :leap: :stars: That is one heck of a gal you got there! Congratulations


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow triplet girlies!!! Love hitting the jackpot :wahoo::wahoo: Surprised she only had triplets though! They must be nice and large, Congrats on happy healthy babies and momma


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they posted backwards of birth order. 

D5 4.08lbs
D4 2.69lbs (retained) 
D3 3.68lbs


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> Im surprised Three Havens hasnt jumped in here to spill the news or at least gloat on knowing what she had.
> 
> Today she decided to be nice to everyone (april, danielle, julie and myself) and wait till we were all there and she spit out :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:
> 
> ...


I had to run outside and feed my poor starving (  ) goats! :laugh:

Sweet Pea delivered three beautiful doelings and I got to be there to watch!  If I had room in my herd, one of those doelings would be MINE. Alas ...  

Oh look, there's my arm in the picture! :laugh:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Eek so cuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:kidred::kidred::kidred::birthday::fireworks: :stars: Nice going, Sweet Pea! I'm drooling over that broken chamoisee!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Woot woot!!! Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

milkmaid said:


> :kidred::kidred::kidred::birthday::fireworks: :stars: Nice going, Sweet Pea! I'm drooling over that broken chamoisee!


That's the retained one. I'm super thrilled.

I'm going to name her Daydreamer.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I like that name! How do you come up with names so fast? My buckling is 9 days old and I haven't come up with anything!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It's the only name I picked out ahead of time. I have 3 others much older who still don't have names


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! They are precious!


----------

